
Admit it: The coronavirus apocalypse is kind of fun for you - Wowfunhappy
https://www.wired.com/story/coronavirus-cozy-catastrophe-americans-secretly-crave/
======
Johnjonjoan
I appreciate having my face rubbed in the fact that while I risk my life and
carry on as normal a large proportion of my countries population is getting a
sabbatical funded by the government. Thank you.

Apocalypse porn with a token paragraph about some people having a hard time.
Please if you are having a great time right now you owe it to yourself and all
of those who aren't to be productive. Whether that's helping the vulnerable,
teaching your kids, teaching yourself new skills and so on. Trust me you will
wish you had done this in 6 months when you are asked in a multitude of
scenarios what you did during the covid outbreak.

------
weare138
> _In the 1970s, science-fiction writer Brian Aldiss coined the term “cozy
> catastrophe” to describe a fictional plot in which a bourgeois protagonist
> finds pleasure while the world goes to shit._

After reading the article, this isn't a fictional plot. It's a sadly accurate
prediction. The article's writer couldn't have proved Aliss's point more. It's
tone def, divorced from reality and shows no genuine concern for how this will
seriously and negatively affect the majority of people. This is the literal
definition of irony which like everything else in this article seems lost with
the writer.

